# 503.01 Oil for 225 and 250's.



## jimfew

Chaps,

I have just had a fax from Audi Technical in Germany and I would like to list the official definative list for 503.01 oils:-

All are 0W-30, as recommended (except Shell Helix Ultra which is 5W-30).

Addinol Extra light MV 038
BP BP Visco 7000 Special
Castrol Bot SLX/A
Castrol Formula SLX (NOT Longlife II)
DEA DEA Ultec SYN-T
Esso Ultron (Fuel Economy)
Fuchs Supersyn SL
Fuchs Titan Supersyn SL
Fuchs Labo RC
Ginouves York 748
Huilles Labo Labo RC
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula Special
Liqui Moly Synthoil Longtime
Meguin Megol Motorenol Super Leicht Lauf Multisynth
Motul Motul 6100 LL-01
Oel-Brack Quaker State Synquest
Panolin Racing Synth DC
Pentosin Pentospeed 0W30VS
Shell Helix Ultra
Teboil Diamond Plus
Texaco Havoline Synthetic DS
Unil Opal Opaljet 32 S
Valvoline Synpower MXL
Vaps Vapsoil 50301
Vaps Vapsoil Syn 030
Veedol Syntron

The following are 0W-40 and are an acceptable alternative (to Audi)although not the optimum 0W-30

Agip 7006
Aral SuperTronic
Mobil 1

I can scan the fax if anyone wants a hard copy.

Don't use anything other than is on this list!!!! [smiley=end.gif]

Jim.


----------



## bajers

Nice one Jim. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## HerbieFrog

jimfew said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I have just had a fax from Audi Technical in Germany and I would like to list the official definative list for 503.01 oils:-
> 
> All are 0W-30, as recommended (except Shell Helix Ultra which is 5W-30).
> [snip list]
> 
> The following are 0W-40 and are an acceptable alternative (to Audi)although not the optimum 0W-30
> 
> Agip 7006
> Aral SuperTronic
> Mobil 1
> 
> quote]
> 
> There was a bottle of castrol oil in a little bag in my new TT. Very nice. However, it was the wrong oil 503-00 not 503-01. Took it back and was given the Mobil 1 0W-40 which definately says 503-01. 503-01 allows variable service intervals.


----------



## jimfew

HerbieFrog said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chaps,
> 
> I have just had a fax from Audi Technical in Germany and I would like to list the official definative list for 503.01 oils:-
> 
> All are 0W-30, as recommended (except Shell Helix Ultra which is 5W-30).
> [snip list]
> 
> The following are 0W-40 and are an acceptable alternative (to Audi)although not the optimum 0W-30
> 
> Agip 7006
> Aral SuperTronic
> Mobil 1
> 
> quote]
> 
> There was a bottle of castrol oil in a little bag in my new TT. Very nice. However, it was the wrong oil 503-00 not 503-01. Took it back and was given the Mobil 1 0W-40 which definately says 503-01. 503-01 allows variable service intervals.
Click to expand...

HerbieFrog,

Yep, you are right, Mobil 1 is 503.01 but not 0W-30 (which is preferred). Its up to you, but I wouldn't use it even though Audi Technical say its OK.

I had exactly the same problem as you, had a little bag with Castrol SLX Longlife II and was 503.00 not 503.01. Took it back (even though Audi said it was OK just for top-ups) and was given Castrol SLX 503.01 and 0W-30. Sorted and happy.

Jim.


----------



## KevinST

Thanks.
I've edited the oil thread in the FAQ to point to this thread.


----------



## jimfew

KevinST said:


> Thanks.
> I've edited the oil thread in the FAQ to point to this thread.


Kevin,

Wow, thats the first time that's happened to me. I feel honoured.
 
Jim.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just to change the topic slightly can you use fully synthetic oil eg 503.01 ,mobil 1 etc in a 180?


----------



## jimfew

wallsendmag said:


> Just to change the topic slightly can you use fully synthetic oil eg 503.01 ,mobil 1 etc in a 180?


As I understand it, you need 503.00 oil for the longlife service only, so if you want to use 503.01 you must change over to the fixed service interval (10,000 IIRC).

Jim.


----------



## HerbieFrog

jimfew said:


> Yep, you are right, Mobil 1 is 503.01 but not 0W-30 (which is preferred). Its up to you, but I wouldn't use it even though Audi Technical say its OK.
> 
> I had exactly the same problem as you, had a little bag with Castrol SLX Longlife II and was 503.00 not 503.01. Took it back (even though Audi said it was OK just for top-ups) and was given Castrol SLX 503.01 and 0W-30. Sorted and happy.
> 
> Jim.


In layman's terms what's the difference between a 0W30 and 0w40 (other than 10)?


----------



## Neil

jimfew said:


> As I understand it, you need 503.00 oil for the longlife service only, so if you want to use 503.01 you must change over to the fixed service interval (10,000 IIRC).


Err, other way round isn't it? :? ie. 503.01 for long-life AVS, 503.00 for fixed 10k miles servicing.


----------



## jimfew

neil1003 said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, you need 503.00 oil for the longlife service only, so if you want to use 503.01 you must change over to the fixed service interval (10,000 IIRC).
> 
> 
> 
> Err, other way round isn't it? :? ie. 503.01 for long-life AVS, 503.00 for fixed 10k miles servicing.
Click to expand...

Actually, and curiously, it _*is *_this way around for 180 TT's.

Now isn't that confusing?

If you look in the back of your manuals, especially the V6's which have the complete list, you will see that 503.00 and 503.01 swap places as the engine power increases.

Jim.


----------



## Neil

jimfew said:


> Actually, and curiously, it _*is *_this way around for 180 TT's.
> 
> Now isn't that confusing?


oops, fair enough, I'll consider myself told then, I assumed it was the same as for 225's  

Bizarre :?


----------



## jimfew

HerbieFrog said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you are right, Mobil 1 is 503.01 but not 0W-30 (which is preferred). Its up to you, but I wouldn't use it even though Audi Technical say its OK.
> 
> I had exactly the same problem as you, had a little bag with Castrol SLX Longlife II and was 503.00 not 503.01. Took it back (even though Audi said it was OK just for top-ups) and was given Castrol SLX 503.01 and 0W-30. Sorted and happy.
> 
> Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> In layman's terms what's the difference between a 0W30 and 0w40 (other than 10)?
Click to expand...

Here it is:-
Viscosity is the force required to shear the oil at a certain speed and temperature. Oils work because they have viscosity; the drag of a rotating part pulls oil from a low-pressure area into a high pressure area and 'floats' the surfaces apart. This is called hydrodynamic lubrication, and crank bearings depend on it. In fact, a plain bearing running properly shows literally no metal-to-metal contact. Experimental set-ups have shown that electrical current will not flow from a crank main bearing to the shells. Also, the energy loss due to friction (the co-efficient of friction) is incredibly low, around 0.001. So for every kilogram pulling one way, friction fights back with one gram. This is very much better than any 'dry' situation. For example, the much over-rated plastic PTFE has a co-efficient of friction on steel of 0.1, 100 times worse than 'ordinary' oil.

Oil viscosities are accurately measured in units called 'Centistokes' at exactly 100 C. These fall into five high temperature SAE categories:- SAE No 20 30 40 50 60 
Viscosity range 5.6 - <9.3 9.3 - <12.5 12.5 - <16.3 16.3 - <21.9 21.9 - <26

(< means 'less than')

A decent quality oil usually has a viscosity that falls in the middle of the spec, so a SAE 40 will be about 14 Centistoke units, but SAE ratings are quite wide, so it's possible for one 40 oil to be noticeably thicker or thinner than another.
So, a good oil must be quite low in viscosity even in the cold, so that it gets around the engine in a fraction of a second on start-up. On the other hand, it must protect engine components (piston rings for example) at temperatures up to 300 C without evaporating or carbonising, and maintain oil pressure.

When the polymer modified multigrades appeared, a low temperature range of tests were brought in, called 'W' for Winter (no, it doesn't mean Weight!). These simulate cold starts at different non-ferrous monkey endangering temperatures from -15Âº C for the 20W test to a desperate -35Âº C for zeroW (0W). So, for example, a SAE 5W/40 oil is one that has a viscosity of less than 6600 units at -30Âº C, and a viscosity of about 14 units at 100Âº C. Now, those who have been paying attention will say "Just a minute! I thought you said these multigrade polymers stopped the oil thinning down, but 6600 to 14 looks like a lot of thinning to me!" Good point, but the oil does flow enough to allow a marginal start at -30Âº, and 14 is plenty of viscosity when the engine is running normally. (A lot more could damage the engine, so we don't recommend the use of 24 unit viscosity SAE 60 oils.) The vital point is, a monograde 40 would be just like a wax candle at -30Âº C, and not much better at -10Âº C. It would even give the starter motor a fairly difficult time at zero. (At 0Âº C, a 5W/40 has a viscosity of 800 but the mono 40 is up at 3200.)

Another basic point about wide range multigrades such as 5W/40 or 0W/30 is that they save fuel at cruising speeds, and release more power at full throttle. But complications ariseâ€¦

You did ask!

Jim.


----------



## HerbieFrog

So, in layman's terms...

0W40 is thicker than 0W30 at normal operating temperature.

Is that what you said?


----------



## turbo2

wow, i always wanted to know that but may have a bit of a job repeating it in the pub!


----------



## jimfew

HerbieFrog said:


> So, in layman's terms...
> 
> 0W40 is thicker than 0W30 at normal operating temperature.
> 
> Is that what you said?


Depends if its a polymer modified or a mono oil! But on a like for like basis, you are right.

Would you like me to explain? [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Jim.


----------



## scottm

>> it is this way around for 180 TT's

Even more confusing... my TT manual says 180 TTs can use either 503-00 or 503-01 for AVS, and 500-00 or 502-00 or 501-01 for fixed. There is no mention of using 503-01 for fixed. It's good that Audi have this under control.

>> Mobil 1 is 503.01 but not 0W-30 (which is preferred).

Interesting... Audi dealers tend to prefer using Mobil 1 to Castrol Formula SLX, because it just got too confusing for them working out which was the correct Castrol oil. Are you saying they shouldn't do this?


----------



## jimfew

scottm said:


> >> it is this way around for 180 TT's
> 
> Even more confusing... my TT manual says 180 TTs can use either 503-00 or 503-01 for AVS, and 500-00 or 502-00 or 501-01 for fixed. There is no mention of using 503-01 for fixed. It's good that Audi have this under control.
> 
> >> Mobil 1 is 503.01 but not 0W-30 (which is preferred).
> 
> Interesting... Audi dealers tend to prefer using Mobil 1 to Castrol Formula SLX, because it just got too confusing for them working out which was the correct Castrol oil. Are you saying they shouldn't do this?


Audi technical says its OK but the car manuals say its not the preferred grade. So the dealers can do it but I wouldn't. The main problem is that higher viscosity oil takes longer to circulate at startup causing more damage to the engine (but this is very very marginal).

Now, isn't that as clear as mud!

Jim.


----------



## HerbieFrog

So now I've got a bottle of Mobil One 0W/40 and a bottle of castrol SLX 0W/30. They are both VW 503 01.

Please guys, simple answers only.

Which should I use to top up oil?


----------



## Neil

HerbieFrog said:


> So now I've got a bottle of Mobil One 0W/40 and a bottle of castrol SLX 0W/30. They are both VW 503 01.
> 
> Please guys, simple answers only.
> 
> Which should I use to top up oil?


If it's FORMULA SLX (which I assume it is if it's 503.01) then either is OK.


----------



## jimfew

HerbieFrog said:


> So now I've got a bottle of Mobil One 0W/40 and a bottle of castrol SLX 0W/30. They are both VW 503 01.
> 
> Please guys, simple answers only.
> 
> Which should I use to top up oil?


Hi HerbieFrog,

Only use the Castrol SLX.

With the Mobil 1, although its to 503.01 this is not the only criteria, the viscosity i.e the 40 bit is not preferred.

VW/Audi certify oils and those on the list above are all 503.01, which is the question I asked them. However, many cars use 503.01 oils, some require 40 grade viscosity, some require 30 grade, like our higher powered TT's (although the owners manual sometimes lists others you can use if you want but they are usually not preferred).

So, just specifying an oil to 503.01 is not enough, you also need to find one that's 0W-30SAE, as the Castrol SLX is but not the Mobil 1.

Hopefully that helps!

Jim.


----------



## sico

Heres a picutre - in case your thinking "Forget the spec what does it look like". :lol:

http://www.castrol.com/castrol/productd ... Id=6030498


----------



## oilman

jimfew said:


> scottm said:
> 
> 
> 
> >> it is this way around for 180 TT's
> 
> Even more confusing... my TT manual says 180 TTs can use either 503-00 or 503-01 for AVS, and 500-00 or 502-00 or 501-01 for fixed. There is no mention of using 503-01 for fixed. It's good that Audi have this under control.
> 
> >> Mobil 1 is 503.01 but not 0W-30 (which is preferred).
> 
> Interesting... Audi dealers tend to prefer using Mobil 1 to Castrol Formula SLX, because it just got too confusing for them working out which was the correct Castrol oil. Are you saying they shouldn't do this?
> 
> 
> 
> Audi technical says its OK but the car manuals say its not the preferred grade. So the dealers can do it but I wouldn't. The main problem is that higher viscosity oil takes longer to circulate at startup causing more damage to the engine (but this is very very marginal).
> 
> Now, isn't that as clear as mud!
> 
> Jim.
Click to expand...

Both 0w-30 and 0w-40 oils will circulate at the same speed on start up as they are both the same viscosity when cold, so the only difference is when hot, yes the SAE40 is a bit thicker then the SAE30.

So which one do you go for? well if the car is modded to some degree or sees plenty of track usen the I would go for the 0w-40 as it will provide slightly greater protection when hot due to the added shear/temp stability of the higher viscosity.

By using a 0w-40 over a 0w-30 you will get slightly less mpg as there will be more oil drag with a SAE40.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Simon.


----------



## TTCool

So which one do you go for? well if the car is modded to some degree or sees plenty of track usen the I would go for the 0w-40 as it will provide slightly greater protection when hot due to the added shear/temp stability of the higher viscosity.

Hi Oilman

My sentiments exactly. I use Motul 8100 E-Tech *ESTER* SAE 0W/40 100% Synthetic. No mention of the ester thing in the above rhetoric. Please comment.

Thanks in advance

Joe

[/b]


----------



## oilman

Ester is good, very good. In fact it's the only Group V basestock used in automotive oils.

Esters

All jet engines are lubricated with synthetic esters, and have been for 50 years, but these expensive fluids only started to appear in petrol engine oils about 20 years ago. Thanks to their aviation origins, the types suitable for lubricants (esters also appear in perfumes; they are different!) work well from -50 degC to 200 degC, and they have a useful extra trick.

Due to their structure, ester molecules are "polar"; they stick to metal surfaces using electrostatic forces. This means that a protective layer is there at all times, even during that crucial start-up period. This helps to protect cams, gears, piston rings and valve train components, where lubrication is "boundary" rather than "hydrodynamic", i.e. a very thin non-pressure fed film has to hold the surface apart. Even crank bearings benefit at starts, stops or when extreme shock loads upset the "hydrodynamic" film.

Anything with ester in it is a top oil, your Mobil1's and Castrol SLX's do not contain ester.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## TTCool

oilman said:


> Ester is good, very good. In fact it's the only Group V basestock used in automotive oils.
> 
> Esters
> 
> All jet engines are lubricated with synthetic esters, and have been for 50 years, but these expensive fluids only started to appear in petrol engine oils about 20 years ago. Thanks to their aviation origins, the types suitable for lubricants (esters also appear in perfumes; they are different!) work well from â€"50 degC to 200 degC, and they have a useful extra trick.
> 
> Due to their structure, ester molecules are â€œpolarâ€; they stick to metal surfaces using electrostatic forces. This means that a protective layer is there at all times, even during that crucial start-up period. This helps to protect cams, gears, piston rings and valve train components, where lubrication is â€œboundaryâ€ rather than â€œhydrodynamicâ€, i.e. a very thin non-pressure fed film has to hold the surface apart. Even crank bearings benefit at starts, stops or when extreme shock loads upset the â€œhydrodynamicâ€ film.
> 
> Anything with ester in it is a top oil, your Mobil1's and Castrol SLX's do not contain ester.
> 
> Cheers
> Simon


YEEEEESS

Joe


----------



## Chip_iTT

Needed a topup today (oil warning light came on just before motorway, only 1100 miles since last top up :? ) and all the Shell garage had was Shell Helix Ultra... so used that but its def not a 503.01, says VW503.00 on bottle... but I know one bottle of that OK as topup betwenn services...


----------



## TTCool

Chip_iTT said:


> Needed a topup today (oil warning light came on just before motorway, only 1100 miles since last top up :? ) and all the Shell garage had was Shell Helix Ultra... so used that but its def not a 503.01, says VW503.00 on bottle... but I know one bottle of that OK as topup betwenn services...


HI

You should never wait until your oil warning light
comes on before topping up.

Sincerely

Joe


----------



## garvin

jimfew said:


> So, just specifying an oil to 503.01 is not enough, you also need to find one that's 0W-30SAE, as the Castrol SLX is but not the Mobil 1


Interestingly Audi, in my TT handbook, no longer specify the viscosity at all and only quote the VW specification number e.g. VW 503.01. Therefore, according to my handbook, Mobil 1 is just as suitable as Castrol SLX.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

garvin said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just specifying an oil to 503.01 is not enough, you also need to find one that's 0W-30SAE, as the Castrol SLX is but not the Mobil 1
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly Audi, in my TT handbook, no longer specify the viscosity at all and only quote the VW specification number e.g. VW 503.01. Therefore, according to my handbook, Mobil 1 is just as suitable as Castrol SLX.
Click to expand...

my local dealer has just changed fr using slx to mobil 1 so i guess you must be right


----------



## oilman

So long as an oil meets 503.01 it's fine.

These are some options of which some are at good prices in the "shop" on this forum.

Castrol SLX 0w-30
Mobil1 0w-40
Fuchs Titan Supersyn SL 0w-30
Motul 8100 0w-40

These are all VW 503.01 Approved, brands are personal choice but all these oils have passed VW 503.01 tests.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Chip_iTT

TTCool said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needed a topup today (oil warning light came on just before motorway, only 1100 miles since last top up :? ) and all the Shell garage had was Shell Helix Ultra... so used that but its def not a 503.01, says VW503.00 on bottle... but I know one bottle of that OK as topup betwenn services...
> 
> 
> 
> HI
> 
> You should never wait until your oil warning light
> comes on before topping up.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Yes Joe :roll: I know that... only checked it 2 weeks and 1100 miles ago and topped it up 1/4l to top of knobbly bits then so I can't explain why it suddenly needed a whole litre that quickly, as a rule its been frugal with oil after running in period... maybe used 5l total in 32000miles... just hope this isn't indication of any problems.


----------



## pcmanning

So when wife's TT ran out of oil, she stopped at a services, tried to make sense of the handbook (she understand oil - former biking type) and that only quote's Audi part no! So called out RAC and had a cup of tea.

He turned up, and didn't know either so rang Audi who said 15W40, but he only had 10W40 so that's what he got. So is this in sync with the official line here?? It's a 225 BT

Puzzled - and no I don't understand oil at all!
Paul


----------



## HighTT

All I've got to say is; Ester/Poly Alpha Olefin oil.

And try these people:- www.opieoils.co.uk/lubricants.htm


----------



## TTCool

Chip_iTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needed a topup today (oil warning light came on just before motorway, only 1100 miles since last top up :? ) and all the Shell garage had was Shell Helix Ultra... so used that but its def not a 503.01, says VW503.00 on bottle... but I know one bottle of that OK as topup betwenn services...
> 
> 
> 
> HI
> 
> You should never wait until your oil warning light
> comes on before topping up.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Joe :roll: I know that... only checked it 2 weeks and 1100 miles ago and topped it up 1/4l to top of knobbly bits then so I can't explain why it suddenly needed a whole litre that quickly, as a rule its been frugal with oil after running in period... maybe used 5l total in
> 32000miles... just hope this isn't indication of any problems.
Click to expand...

Hi

Didn't mean to upset you, I was just concerned for you.

Regards

Joe


----------



## parsonjack

just been to halfords to get a top up for the 225 and guess what....castrol have changed SLX Longtec to now be Castrol Edge.

There is an 0W/30 Edge (labelled 'Replaces SLX Longtec') which shows VW503.01, and there is also a 0W/40 Edge Sport which I think had 503.00.

I've gone for the 0W/30 Edge 503.01 at Â£13.99/ltr, or Â£42.99/4 ltr's.

hope this helps folks. :wink:


----------



## gt russell

yes I use castrol edge and its good , I think its better thamn mobil 1 
EDit I now use Motul 8100 ester 0w30


----------



## kalv

My yr 2000 225 is on Longlife service (20k / 24 months)

I want to top up the oil but cannot seem to find any that fit the SAE 0W 40 or VW 503.01 spec anywhere.

Way back someone said BP Visco 7000 .....but that says 15w 40 ...an no mention of VW 503.01.

Looked at loads of others and there a lot for VW 500.00 and 505? .....can anuone help and tell me what oil is ok to top up with??

....i'm confused, have they changed all the codes recently? :?

I have checked some brands I was told were ok, but none say either of the soecs mentioned ... SAE 0W 40 or VW503.01...

.....hheeeelllp!


----------



## parsonjack

kalv,

read my post 2 above yours. Halfords...Castrol Edge (labelled 'Replaces SLX Longtec')....meets VW503.01 on the back of the tin...Â£13.99/ltr...job done.

:wink:


----------



## kalv

parsonjack said:


> kalv,
> 
> read my post 2 above yours. Halfords...Castrol Edge (labelled 'Replaces SLX Longtec')....meets VW503.01 on the back of the tin...Â£13.99/ltr...job done.
> 
> :wink:


Ta mate..... not halfors near me )-: ......I'm sure that visco BP stuff used to fit the bill, but spec on back seems to have changed!! :?

all the bloody petrol stations near me sell elf crap!  ......and can't find Castro slx ....on;y gtx!! ggrr, gonna have to hunt the halfords tomorrow before hitting the M-Way.

cheers again mate!


----------



## Eme09

Shall i use Dura Lube for my 110.000 miles TT ?
The service filled my TT with Mobil1 5W-40 and they said i should use Dura Lube at this mileage (225 TTQ -110.000 miles 2001).

From what i've read - the best oil for TT is 0W-30 like 
To be honest I dont think Dura Lube is any good for 1.8T engines...
I dont have confidence in that service, and i'm asking you guys to help me chose the right oil for my car.

Thank you


----------



## flangemonger

Hi,

I just wanted to put in my tuppence worth on the oil debate. I used to have a 1999 TT 180 and when time came for servicing, I decided 'Nothing but the best for my baby' [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and used Castrol Edge 0w30.

Well lo and behold, when I started it from cold the next day, you'd have thought the car was on its last legs. The oil smoke from the exhaust was embarrassing! It settled down a bit when the engine was warm, but it was still noticeable. After a week's driving, it was still the same AND had used the guts of a litre of oil.  Prior to the oil change, the car had never used a drop...

So I drained the remaining (and rather bloody expensive) oil out and replaced it with Havoline Synthetic 5W-40 from my local friendly Texaco station. A good hard blast down the road to burn off the remaining oil sitting in the exhaust pipe, and voila! Normal service was resumed. 

The 0w30 was too thin for my engine; it was sneaking up past the piston rings and getting burnt and dumped into the exhaust. The Havoline Synthetic, being that little bit thicker, didn't suffer the same fate. It's still compliant with the VW 502.00 standard, which my owner's handbook said was acceptable.

http://www.havoline.com/images/products/pdfs/europe/synthetic_5W_40.pdf

The reason I mentioned this, is because the lady I sold the car to last year called me today. She was panicking cos the garage man said that her turbo was blown. I asked her what the symptoms are; the car's not down on power but is producing a lot of oil smoke. Guess what? This was two days after an oil change. I'll bet you any money it's the same phenomenon again.

So if your car is suddenly smoky, I recommend you try thicker oil before you go ripping your engines apart. It's cheap and it might just work! [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## jfs

Just for info, there is a more recent spec VW 504 which can be used instead of the 503 longlife oils. This is a higher specification oil and currently a bit pricier, but for those that only want the best, here is the list (possibly incomplete) of 504 oils.

Castrol Edge 5W30
Motul Specific 504 00
Fuchs TITAN GT1 LONGLIFE III 5W-30
Shell Helix Ultra Extra
Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W30
Elf Solaris LLX
Total Quartz Ineo 504-507
Agip 7008

Main benefits are reduced valve deposits and longer catalyst life (ash from burnt oil slowly poisons a cat). They are all 5W30 so compared to older Mobil 1 (5W40) there will be slight fuel economy improvement.

The first 3 in the list are available from OPIE Oils and no doubt some other places. Mobil 1 and Helix should in theory be easier to get hold of, not sure about the others. Motul would seem to be the least expensive at Â£46 for 5 (not 4) litres.

Here's a few links.
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-389-car-oil ... brand.aspx
http://www.shell.com/home/Framework?sit ... _0707.html
http://www.mobil.co.uk/UK-English/LCW/P ... _1_ESP.asp

Oil is one thing that it's never worth skimping on so I'll be changing to 504 at 70k service next month.

Justin


----------



## liffy99

Best stuff I've used so far without a doubt is Motul 8100 E-Tech ESTER SAE 0W/40 100% Synthetic from Opie Oils. I used to have to glance at the rev counter to convince myself the engine was running after I first changed it was so smooth.

I don't seem to use any oil at all between 10,000 mile services (maybe a teacupful at worst). Should ester oil be changed every time or is it designed to last, say, 20,000 miles ?


----------



## XXX-1.8T

does anyone know if a 225 can use vw505 oil?

I have a 5 Litres of Mobil 1 5w -50 and it is vw505 and Porsche approved.

Can a 225 1.8T use it though?


----------



## 2manybiscuits

daycent kid


----------



## C.J

I've just bought (from my local indi store) 4litrs of *Castrol Edge 5w-30*.
This is what they recommended for my car, even with 0-40, 0-30 in stock.

Before I break the seal, thought I'd check it is ok to use.


----------



## Bikerz

jimfew said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I have just had a fax from Audi Technical in Germany and I would like to list the official definative list for 503.01 oils:-
> 
> All are 0W-30, as recommended (except Shell Helix Ultra which is 5W-30).
> 
> Addinol Extra light MV 038
> BP BP Visco 7000 Special
> Castrol Bot SLX/A
> Castrol Formula SLX (NOT Longlife II)
> DEA DEA Ultec SYN-T
> Esso Ultron (Fuel Economy)
> Fuchs Supersyn SL
> Fuchs Titan Supersyn SL
> Fuchs Labo RC
> Ginouves York 748
> Huilles Labo Labo RC
> Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula Special
> Liqui Moly Synthoil Longtime
> Meguin Megol Motorenol Super Leicht Lauf Multisynth
> Motul Motul 6100 LL-01
> Oel-Brack Quaker State Synquest
> Panolin Racing Synth DC
> Pentosin Pentospeed 0W30VS
> Shell Helix Ultra
> Teboil Diamond Plus
> Texaco Havoline Synthetic DS
> Unil Opal Opaljet 32 S
> Valvoline Synpower MXL
> Vaps Vapsoil 50301
> Vaps Vapsoil Syn 030
> Veedol Syntron
> 
> The following are 0W-40 and are an acceptable alternative (to Audi)although not the optimum 0W-30
> 
> Agip 7006
> Aral SuperTronic
> Mobil 1
> 
> I can scan the fax if anyone wants a hard copy.
> 
> Don't use anything other than is on this list!!!! [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Jim.


Yeah ALL these tuners must be off their heads running ALL the VAG turbos cars that come to them on 10w40 :wink: :lol:


----------



## C.J

C.J said:


> I've just bought (from my local indi store) 4litrs of *Castrol Edge 5w-30*.
> This is what they recommended for my car, even with 0-40, 0-30 in stock.
> 
> Before I break the seal, thought I'd check it is ok to use.





Bikerz said:


> Yeah ALL these tuners must be off their heads running ALL the VAG turbos cars that come to them on 10w40 :wink: :lol:


Is 5w-30 ok then?


----------



## petesky

Just recently I contacted Castrol about the actual specific product of theirs I should use.
I've posted below what they told me:



> Thank You for your Email - I am pleased to advise that the EDGE 0W-30 is approved to VW Audi 503 01 so is quite suitable for your Audi TT. We normally recommend the later VW 504 00 specification oil ( EDGE 5W-30 ) which is suitable for all Audi as it is the latest specification. However as suggested, in your case, the EDGE 0W-30 if fine, and is also compatible with the EDGE 5W-30 ( SLX Professional Longlife III from your Audi dealer ) should you wish to use that product in future also.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Andy Griffin
> Automotive Lubricants Technical Advisor
> http://www.castrol.com/uk


This basically says 504 supercedes 503.xx spec so it's good. You then need to try and make sense of the viscosity required :?

Peter


----------



## C.J

Thanks for the info, ill use the 5w-30 tonight


----------



## Hoggy

Hi CJ, Yes 503.01 is the older correct spec, & was usually 0w-30 & is O.K.. Latest spec is 504/507 5w-30 for TT225 & above, so either is O.K. to use.
Hoggy.


----------



## Smeds

Just read this whole thread as I need to buy oil in the morning, but still haven't got a clue what I need. So Many different numbers!! Is 5w-30 what I need?
Mine is a 2001 180. Help. Please.


----------



## wallstreet

Smeds said:


> Just read this whole thread as I need to buy oil in the morning, but still haven't got a clue what I need. So Many different numbers!! Is 5w-30 what I need?
> Mine is a 2001 180. Help. Please.


Summary:
Look to see if it's 503.01 or 504 that supersedes 503.01 from list of approved. Note that with ester is better. Voilà.


----------



## NAFE_P

I use this, checked at the Audi Indy I go to and they said it was fine to use.


----------



## Smeds

Got the Edge, only £30 for 4l in Asda.


----------

